# Subwoofers similar to PSA XV15 ?



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi all .. So some time ago I decided on getting dual PSA XV15 for my new 18 x 22 feet HT room .. The total price was $1518, which was expensive, but acceptable to me ..

Problem is that PSA guys have experiencing delays on their side, and they say delivery can take 1-2 weeks from now, and I can't wait that long ..

So please suggest some other dual subs which I can get instead, in roughly the same price range ..

And as I've said in my other threads, I like subs which have give maximum 'impact' .. 

PS12-NSD is an obvious choice, but I feel it might be inferior to XV15's .. Would that be the case ?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

To be honest, patience might be your greatest alley at this point. I'm not trying to be facetious either.

PSA makes some of the best bang-for-the-buck subwoofers currently available. If you're good with DIY you can probably do better, but even that might be an iffy proposition. Some of the other subwoofers in that price range -- like the Rythmik LV12R, SVS PB12-NSD and Outlaw LFM-1 EX -- will have very similar lower extension, but there output potential will not be the same.

Assuming the ceilings are 8' your room is a little over 3100 ft^3, which is small enough were duals of any of the aforementioned three will perform nicely in. But if "impact" is your overriding concern than the XV15's are probably your best option.


----------



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2010)

I would have loved to wait, but my circumstances are such that I cannot  .. I actually have to ship them out internationally for which I have a deadline, which I can't change as its not under my control ..

So I have to find an alternative ..

Would increasing the max budget for dual subs shipped to $2000 bring forth a better match for XV15 ?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

In the $2000 range I would check into the JTR Cap1000 for a brutish single option, or for duals the HSU VTF-15H.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

If you want to go a different route SVS has a black Friday sale going on right now for there 12-NSD subs check there site if I remember correctly it's like $1400 for a pair right now. Don't hold me to that but u can check into it.


----------

